# connexion internet qui rame



## gwenhayot (6 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai une connexion adsl free chez moi et 2 ordis mac y sont connectés via une connexion ethernet. pas de routeur, mais on fait juste un échange si l'un veut y aller. bref, sur le petit mac internet fonctionne à vitesse normal, mais pas sur macbook pro intel. la connexion est plus lente depuis quelques temps. il réfléchit pas mal pour m'afficher une page.
si quelqu'un a une idée là dessus...


----------



## guitou.net (6 Juin 2008)

peut être en vidant le cache ? ou en réinitialisant safari ? tout ça dans le menu "safari"
salut


----------

